# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Du lịch sapa và chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh đẹp, Sapa Photos

## heartless

"Trong chuyến đi Sapa, mình đã có dịp ngắm nhiều cảnh đẹp *Sapa Photos*

 Mỗi nơi lưu dấu bước chân của mình mình đều lưu lại những kỷ niệm đẹp"!



Ruộng bậc thang ở Sapa. *Sapa Photos*




Sapa mờ ảo sau cơn  mưa.



Cảnh đẹp núi Hàm Rồng

Phía xa xa là chợ Sapa
Nguồn: *Sapa Photos*

----------


## khoaimoc

không đặc sắc lắm nhỉ

----------


## heartless

MÙA HÈ NGHỈ MÁT SA PA


Đã đến kỳ nghỉ hè rồi,bắt đầu từ tháng 6 trở đi, khí hậu nóng bức, lúc nào cũng trên 30 độ trở lên. vậy mà  thời tiết ở Sa pa lúc nào cũng chỉ có nhiệt độ cao nhất mới đến 28 độ thôi, cả vùng như có một máy điều hoà lớn chưa từng thấy.
Mùa hè  các bạn đến Sa Pa nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn, thăm quan, ăn ngon, ngủ ngon thầt là tuyệt vời.
Các bạn có thể chọn chương trình đi Sa Pa: 2 ngày 1 đêm; 3 ngày 2 đêm; bốn ngày 3 đêm. Có thể chọn đi vào bất cứ ngày nào trong tuần cũng rất vui và bổ ích. nếu chọn nghỉ 2 ngày 1 đêm thì nên đến từ ngày thứ6 hoặc 7, nhưng ngày đó giá phòng và các dịch vụ khá đắt đỏ, các bạn chỉ đi chơi được ở khu du lịch Hàm Rồng, Thác bạc , chợ tình tối thứ 7 là hết thời gian nghỉ.
Nếu đi nghỉ 3 ngày 2 đêm thì đi ch[i thêm được ở khu du lịch Cát Cát, Tả Van lao chải, ở đó có nhiều ruộng bậc thang đẹp nhát nhì Đông Nam Á và có cây cầu bện bằng dây mây vắt qua khe núi rất độc đáo.
Nếu đi Sa Pa 4 ngày 3 đêm thì ngoài các điểm du l ịch trên, các b ạncòn có cơ hội đi thăm quan cửa khẩu Hà Khẩu Trung Quốc hoặcđi chơi chợ Bắc Hà nổi tiếng bản sắc nguyên sơ lớn nhất vùng Tây Bắc
Khách sạn Đăng Khoa Sa Pa luôn sẵn sàng đáp  ứng nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi, thăm quan của các bạn với giá hợp lý nhất,  bạn hãy gội điện trươc để đặt phòng và tuor kẻo mùa hè sẽ rất khó đặt được  phòng rẻ và tốt

----------

